

Getting to Continuous Deployment in Django: Feature Flipping - Toddward
http://tech.yipit.com/2011/11/30/getting-to-continuous-deployment-in-django-feature-flipping/

======
Toddward
This made me think of the feature flipping that Facebook Engineering uses -
details here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2594083>

